# Drawings



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Just wondering how everyone did at the public blind draws this year?

We got the #3 draw and took blind #4 on grand lake.should be a good year.


Bub


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Got picked at Pipe creek #133 out of 207. I doing a Labor day hunt Monday  .
Have blind area #4 at Magodore Res the last week of Oct.
A friend has a spot on portage lakes.
Killbuck Marsh drawing is coming up soon and the D.O.W. should be posting names of the winners in the mail in drawing soon also.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

good job on the draws.let me know how you guys do. 


i think they said their was 684 guys at the mercer draw. thats about average,i have seen as many as 900 guys there tryin for 91 blinds. 


Bub


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Did you guys have the drawing yet and how'd ya do?


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Decided to skip the blind drawings this year. Buddy has a 17' express w/blind and a 65 merc jet. Will run flat out in about 5" of water. Will hunt a few lakes and the river and corn fields.

Bub- How many blinds do they have up there at St. Mary's? Maybe you should take Zfish, he would make a great decoy tender and retriever!

Have you tried to hunt the early season?


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Eric

They have 91 blinds on the lake but they only draw for 70 of them. the other 21 are first come first serve. you will need a blind on your boat to hunt these because they are in open water. if your interested in which ones they are let me know and i`ll get ya a map of them.with that Express boat you guys are set. 

they have the mercer zone closed for geese during the early season so i have yet to get out. as far as the teal go i just haven`t had time yet to get out and get after them. did i ever tell ya what i liked about working???...... NOTHING !!! lol 

I think i know what you mean abot gettin Mike out in the fields .lol he just looks like a good retriever lol. sorry mike lol.I got a spot open for ya anytime ya want to come up.that goes for everyone that may want to get out on Grand Lake. just let me know ahead of time. 

Maybe we should plan a hunting outing some time during this season. i may have a place that we could get 8 to 10 guys out in the fields, or we could do it at the end of the season when the lake freezes up good. you can knock the snot out of them on the ice.it doesn`t have to be here hell i have decoys and will travel.let me know what ya think.

Bub


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Bub,

A hunting outing sounds good to me. They do the same thing on the ice at Buckeye. I have a couple of fields where I can take 4 or maybe 5. Am looking forward to the end of January. Don't have to watch ducks buzz the dekes while waiting for the geese! I'm like you, have decoys, will travel.


----------

